

Gladinet Cloud Desktop vs. ZumoDrive - yurisagalov
http://virtualization.sys-con.com/node/1284021

======
shib71
Is this blog spam? OMG this product is awesome, so much better than this
other, better known, product. There is no attempt to contrast other options in
the space like Dropbox.

~~~
yurisagalov
Well, this is certainly not my blog, and I'm not involved with Gladinet at
all; but yes, it does seem like a bit of blog spam in retrospect (this article
was actually emailed to me, and I didn't follow through on who the author
was).

The reason I posted this article was largely due to the fact that I found
their approach of allowing you to migrate cloud providers worthy of discussion
compared to current industry products, since this topic has been largely
unadressed (as far as I know).

Mind you, I probably could've chosen a better title, but I just used the
default one, so for that I do apologize

